# grrrrrr



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

I am so annoyed.
I know someone that has a guinea pig and she has a lump on her eye.
It started off small, is now huge but her mum wont take her to the vets
She can't open one of her eyes properly because of this lump!
I have told her to take her to the vet, since I last saw her it has gotten at least twice as big and she is very, very skinny You can feel every bone in her body!

Do you have any idea what it could be and some strong arguments that may convince her mum?
They get fed grass, wheat grain, bread and biscuits


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

You can either a) break the law and not treat the guinea pig at all, leaving it to suffer or b) get it's problem treated, which might require surgery or antibiotics or whatever, which might cost more and more the longer you leave it or c) get the guinea pig pts.


----------



## forgotten myth (Feb 26, 2012)

I would suggest that your friend tells her mum that the piggie needs treatment and that it doesn't make sense to refuse. Find out why she doesn't want to go and systematically shut down her points with a more logical response. I hope it works out.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

forgotten myth said:


> I would suggest that your friend tells her mum that the piggie needs treatment and that it doesn't make sense to refuse. Find out why she doesn't want to go and systematically shut down her points with a more logical response. I hope it works out.


The problem is that she claims they dont have enough money (although they are on an overseas holiday) and they dont want to spend so much on the piggies because they are already old


----------

